# Whats in your bag??



## creative_soul (Sep 23, 2009)

Just wondering what every EMT should have in their bag and why for any of the not so obvious items. Thanks!


----------



## nmasi (Sep 23, 2009)

clean, dry socks
spare change
spare radio battery
powdered crystal-light singles


----------



## creative_soul (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks, those are some things I didnt think of


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 23, 2009)

Depends... are you talking about a backpack-type deal where an EMT or Medic carries a few esential supplies to work?  Then it is simple.  Change of uniform, scope, water, laptop, and snackage...

If you are talking about creating your own personal trauma/jump bag for your vehicle or other off-duty situations...    To quote daedalus, "Never fails... every week!"  LOL...

Personal Jump Bags
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12689

Personal Bag?
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12133

What do you all have on your personal vehicles
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=783

Why would someone, who is on the job, have a
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12456

AND MY PERSONAL FAVORITE…  Are You Prepared or just a Whacker?
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12323


----------



## daedalus (Sep 23, 2009)

Im over it. I dont even mind anymore. I come here out of my own free will so I really should not complain.

OP, I have a backpack that I take to work with some advil, socks, undies, wipes, phone charger, and a few issues of the Journal of The American Family Physician along with my clipboard and stethoscope.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2009)

My bag has my laptop, air card, book, CE material, textbook, clipboard, snacks, cell charger


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 23, 2009)

Homework, laptop and DVDs, a drink and various little gizmos.


----------



## EMSLaw (Sep 23, 2009)

Spare clothes, laptop, steth, raincoat (I prefer to have my own - I'm a big guy, sometimes the rig raingear is nasty, and Galls had it on sale for practically nothing), and, depending on the weather, a jacket.  And whatever odds and ends happen to find their way in there.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 23, 2009)

GPS

iPhone

Extra ipod

Textbook

Drug book

Candy. Lots of candy.

Hoodie.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 23, 2009)

Paramedic Text Book
AMLS Text Book
Folder with paperwork and various class handouts I reference often
Laptop with charger
Bluetooth mouse
2 USB cables (one for my external harddrive and the other for internet tethering with my phone)
1 Notebook
Eyedrops
Excedrine Migraine
Pens, sharpe, and highlighters
spare set of contacts and my spare glasses
spare set of socks and underwear
sometimes a personal book
my drug notecards
and sometimes my headphones.

edit: My AMLS books is interchangeable, I either have it or my A&P books.  I usually keep my study guides in the car unless I have a couple days off then I take them inside.


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 23, 2009)

These all float back and forth between my bag and locker:

My old basic textbook
Random other current textbooks
Water
Snacks
Candy
Spare glasses
Ginger 
Tea
Headphones
Sleeping bag
Spare uniform
Spare socks & underwear 
Hairbrush
Hair ties
Laptop & charger 
Shower stuff


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 24, 2009)

I carry my lunch.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 24, 2009)

VCEMT said:


> I carry my lunch.



And what are we having today?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 24, 2009)

DVD player and assorted movies.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh it's not what is in my bag you should be concerned about rather what's in my dark panel van with tinted windows i am taking you to on the stretcher ... or y'know attracting you too with candy 

OK that sounded reeeeeeeally bad and probably won't have the same effect I wanted it too .... 

Anyway in my bag I have my lunch, stethoscope, maybe a book or two to read if it's quiet and that's about it.  My textbook are like 20lb probably so I dislike carrying 'em around.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 24, 2009)

MrBrown said:


> Oh it's not what is in my bag you should be concerned about rather what's in my dark panel van with tinted windows i am taking you to on the stretcher



"Can I help you find your lost puppy, mister?"  :unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 24, 2009)

CURRENTLY there is my scope, pen light, shears and there's an O2 key attached to the zipper, yes it's pink. my car charger, GPS, Critical Care Pocket Guide from INFORmed, extra hairties, $80 and a resealable bag of cheezits and a bag of sour patches I didn't get into yet.

However, I'm curious as to why a couple people take underwear with them to work...


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 24, 2009)

In the bag that goes in the rig:
Clipboard
4 cell Maglite
Assorted reference materials
my scope
contact lens solution, and an extra contact case
eye drops
assorted OTC meds
gum
female supplies
inverter
nail file
eye protection
laptop
aircard
external harddrive with movies
textbooks

In a bag that stays in my car:
shower kit
underwear
undershirts
socks
Wisps
deodorant
sleep mask

I also have a pillow and blanket that live in my car, and occasionally take a vacation on the rig


----------



## daedalus (Sep 24, 2009)

Sasha, I am incontinent at work. 


No, all joking aside, there is nothing better than clean socks and undies after a shower at work to make you feel better after a long shift. Fresh!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, since this has turned into another "in my personal bag" thread...

BP cuff, otoscope (with insufflator bulb) , opthalmoscope, pocket eye chart, reflex hammer, 2 tuning forks, stethoscope, pen light, and extra batteries.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 24, 2009)

Sasha said:


> CURRENTLY there is my scope, pen light, shears and there's an O2 key attached to the zipper, yes it's pink. my car charger, GPS, Critical Care Pocket Guide from INFORmed, extra hairties, $80 and a resealable bag of cheezits and a bag of sour patches I didn't get into yet.
> 
> However, I'm curious as to why a couple people take underwear with them to work...



Just in case I need fresh underwear. If I do take a shower after work before going home, it is nice to have all clean clothes to wear home.  BUT aside from that it's SOP atm y service to have a FULL set of spare clothes in your car whenever you're on duty.


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 25, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> And what are we having today?



Today, I had some white peaches, bananas, apples, mango slices, meatloaf sandwich, BBQ beans, Goldfish Crackers, cold sansai udon, and Pop Rocks. 

Tomorrow, I work a 72. I'll just, take a whole roast, some rolls, oatmeal, and a bunch of fruit. 

I gots me a big bag.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 25, 2009)

*I work where it can flood.*

...so I stuff stuff into my trunk and transfer to my backpack. Dry shoes and socks can mean SO much after a long shift, and ditto clean clothes during rain. Food, also, we are out in th sticks and have had our dining hall shut down.

I keep my CERT personal kit and "go-bag" materials in my trunk as well.

I have listed my bag contents and will be happy to re-enumerate if you send an email or a shrubbery to me.B)


----------



## Medic One (Sep 26, 2009)

Right now I have a IPOD charger cord...PB&J...granola bar, and crystal light....I don't carry a jump bags or 1st in bag that is my own..and if your a guy most people call them man purses....lololo


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> However, I'm curious as to why a couple people take underwear with them to work...



We actually had a medic poop his pants while on shift before.  It wasn't pretty...

In my bag...

DVDs
Stethoscope
Cell Phone Holster
Pager
Holster for penlight/trauma shears
Portable Radio and Holster
Carabiner with tape on it
Glove Pouch
GPS
Ibuprofin
Cell Phone Charger
Pens

I think that's it... occasionally I will bring my laptop to work.


----------



## SurgeWSE (Sep 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> CURRENTLY there is my scope, pen light, shears and there's an O2 key attached to the zipper, yes it's pink. my car charger, GPS, Critical Care Pocket Guide from INFORmed, extra hairties, $80 and a resealable bag of cheezits and a bag of sour patches I didn't get into yet.
> 
> However, I'm curious as to why a couple people take underwear with them to work...



Just not something I'm willing to go without if things get rough.  Example being, thanks to the weather here in the dirty south last weekend, I found myself doing 8 hours of swift water rescue and citizen assists out of the back of the ambulance thanks to the sudden rains.  I have never been happier to have an extra pair of boots and a pack of socks in my locker.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I suppose it's good that you carry udnerwear and aren't going commando.


----------



## JonTullos (Sep 27, 2009)

Surge - where are you from?  I'm near Meridian, Mississippi.

In my bag I carry:

Scope
Beef jerky, nabs and sometimes some nuts if I feel like it (sometimes I don't)
Three sets of undershirts, boxers and socks (I work 48s mostly so it's a must)
Bottle of water
Celly charger
Hospital employee handbook
Various other gadgets that I might take with me at any given time.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Well I am going commando.



h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I don't carry an extra pair of underwear, because I can only afford one pair. Thankfully almost all the skid marks come out when I scrub it in the river



:excl::excl::excl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Well I suppose it's good that you carry udnerwear and aren't going commando.



Who say's they are wearing some?  All they said is they carried some ^_^


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> However, I'm curious as to why a couple people take underwear with them to work...



Same reason as everyone else. Sometimes I go straight from the station to an office where everyone wears suits, or straight to class. Smelling like I've just spent all night sweating is seriously not cool, and I can't afford to lose any source of income just yet. So, I shower and change everything first.

But Linuss has it right. I don't actually wear the underwear... I just carry them because I can.


----------



## dewd09 (Sep 29, 2009)

You carry underwear in your jump kit?

Is that in case someone who is in a crash, wasn't wearing a clean pair of their own? Ha ha. Get it?


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 29, 2009)

Um, dewd, I don't think anyone was talking about what was in their jump kit!


----------



## dewd09 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Um, dewd, I don't think anyone was talking about what was in their jump kit!





I was being sarcastic, and was hoping that would be picked up on. I guess I expected too much out of you. It won't happen again. Sorry.


----------

